# i started on this forum because of this boy..



## Photo Lady (Mar 22, 2019)

2009 i received the best gift..my boy ReX,,AKA Lucky.... this is the time i also joined this forum
"I said so often Lucky Me.... He  thought it was his name...well its  10 years later... i have to thank this   beautiful boy for his wonderful friendship and for being the perfect dog to  introduce me to the world of photography.. i took so many photos of him..and in doing this i  became so interested and realized it was fun! ...He is the gift that opened doors..i still have so much to learn...thats okay because i am having a good time..Happy Birthday Lucky


 

 .... Happy Birthday Lucky


----------



## BillM (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday Lucky !!!!!


----------



## RowdyRay (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy birthday Lucky! What a beautiful dog. Betting he's had a wonderful life, thanks to you.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 22, 2019)

A handsome dog!


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 22, 2019)

thank you everyone


----------



## DigiFilm (Mar 22, 2019)

Well happy birthday Lucky!


----------



## Scott Whaley (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday,  Lucky!


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 22, 2019)

Happy Birthday to a very handsome boy.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 23, 2019)

Thank you all..


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 23, 2019)

Wish I had aged that well Beautiful dog.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 23, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Wish I had aged that well Beautiful dog.


These are not his latest photos.. his one eye is blind now.. he doesn't look bad to me but he does look aged..probably why i wrote this, I know time grows short. but you show him a ball and despite those stiff legs he is ready to go... thank you..


----------



## DigiFilm (Mar 23, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > Wish I had aged that well Beautiful dog.
> ...



You may already be doing this, but large dogs can have joint problems, hip dysplasia, etc. On thing that helps with joint stiffness and pain is cosequin. We have two husky rescues, one with only a single rear leg. The cosequin really helps him get around. 

No affiliation, link for example only. 

https://www.chewy.com/s?dept=all&qu...tramax&utm_term=cosequin&utm_content=Cosequin


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 23, 2019)

DigiFilm said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > Dean_Gretsch said:
> ...


yes i do give him coseguin .. 2 or 3  tablets every morning of the advance type.. it has the vitamins included..


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 24, 2019)

Very cute! Man, those eyes! Happy Belated B-Day, Lucky! (throwing you a juicy, T-bone!)


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 24, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Very cute! Man, those eyes! Happy Belated B-Day, Lucky! (throwing you a juicy, T-bone!)


Thank you..he will love that!!


----------



## Winona (Apr 3, 2019)

Collies are so cute as pups and so photogenic! I have a Sheltie. I love all the hair. He loves to pose. Someday I’ll find the time to figure out how to put photos on here. Keep yours coming! I enjoy them. Happy Birthday Lucky.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 4, 2019)

Winona said:


> Collies are so cute as pups and so photogenic! I have a Sheltie. I love all the hair. He loves to pose. Someday I’ll find the time to figure out how to put photos on here. Keep yours coming! I enjoy them. Happy Birthday Lucky.


I started with a beautiful sheltie,, and even bred her once so i could give my dad a sheltie .. then i  adopted my first collie and it has been collies since,,this boy was a gift from heaven i believe.. just amazing boy that never did anything wrong(of course i would not mind if he did) but he was so good that i use to walk him and say out loud "I am so Lucky"until his name became Lucky because he would get all happy when i said it..I hope you learn to put photos up ..because i want to see your precious boy. I love all dogs and all breeds and mixes but yes collies are the best to practice photography because they enjoy it..i love the hair too..it is worth it!


 

 . thank you


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 4, 2019)

Beautiful images, really love the last one with the hat but the three are great.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 4, 2019)

Fujidave said:


> Beautiful images, really love the last one with the hat but the three are great.


Thank you Dave..


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 4, 2019)

He is sitting in our old car..when we go for a ride he does too... one of my favorite photos.


----------



## Richard Hutchings (Apr 4, 2019)

Beautiful dog. Happy birthday Lucky.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 4, 2019)

This is what i mean by fun to take photos of.. he closed his eyes when he looked down the stairs... lol.. he is afraid of stairs so it really made the photo funny for me..


Richard Hutchings said:


> Beautiful dog. Happy birthday Lucky.


Thank you Richard..


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 4, 2019)

one more photo of  Lucky ..here he is sneaking up on the turkeys and chickens.. his personality is so funny.. thanks everyone for letting me put all my emotional love on this thread.. hope everyone finds the same love and comfort with their dogs.. all dogs deserve our love..


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 4, 2019)

The car image is beautiful, really is a lovely dog.


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 4, 2019)

Fujidave said:


> The car image is beautiful, really is a lovely dog.


thank you..i think because of Lucky we were on the front cover of the classic oldsmobile magazine..


----------



## Winona (Apr 4, 2019)

Lucky is beautiful. Love the car photo and the stairs is funny. You are lucky to have Lucky!


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 5, 2019)

Winona said:


> Lucky is beautiful. Love the car photo and the stairs is funny. You are lucky to have Lucky!


Thank you Winona ..yes i am!


----------

